# Used Fracino Little Gem £250



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

As above, I have found a Used Fracino Little Gem for sale quite locally to me. I'm just after some advice and reviews on these machines as I cannot find many through searching.

I'm not sure what age it is as the advert only really has the Manufacturers blurb and a note saying that it works perfectly. In the pictures it has a very straight steam arm, is this an automatic steamer? I'm guessing this can be switched for a proper one hole wand though? Is there any way to tell the age of this machine, like any numbers on it or anything? I will be contacting the seller to ask more questions but proof of age is always a bonus.

Ive been set on buying a used Gaggia Classic of E-bay to upgrade from my little De-Longhi, they are going from about £90 to £140 on E-bay so for just over £100 more this seems like a lot more of a machine. I will be using it mainly to make milk based drinks, only one sometimes two at once, and the odd bit off light entertainment when guests come over. Would this be a suitable machine to make multiple drinks with?

All advice, reviews and whether you think this is a decant machine and deal or not would be greatly appreciated.

Phil


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The little gem is a semi auto HX machine and quite a big one too - controls are power on/of switch, manual brew switch and knobs to manually control steam and hot water, it is aimed at small commercial operations so do check whether it is tank fill which I think it should be. 4l boiler to heat up so will be heavy on the leccy and a biggish machine. UK built with reports of good support from the company.

Bargain IMO at the price if you get a looked after one and it will steam and brew at the same time for doing a number of consecutive drinks, steaming power is likely to be pretty impressive. You will have to do the HX routine of a short cooling flush before brewing when the machine has been idle for a while otherwise the brew water will be too hot, lots of folks on here have HX machines so they can give hands on advice of the routine.

Don


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Hmm so it could be more of a question of is it practical for one double at a time rather than multible. The leccy is a major downside, 2.7kw =/ .


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I think most of them need a water connection so double check. Also, read the dimensions since the "Little" Gem may not be that little in your kitchen.


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Did you end up buying it? How has it worked out for you? Looking to buy the same machine.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

@*Ashley8000*

You'll not likely get a response as this thread is nearly seven years old.

But, my tuppence worth, I've got one that I've just listed on Gumtree (only due to upgrade). It is big, it is less sensible for domestic use than one of their smaller machines like a cherub due to boiler size etc. (I've not given it too much thought though, it's only on for two hours a day in my house), it's ugly and slightly agricultural (very loud and obtrusive vibe pump). However, it's built like a brick outhouse, stable temperature-wise as it's a thermo-syphon system which works in a slightly different manner to a heat exchanger IIRC. Cheap parts, easy to maintain blah blah. Most out there are tank

Crucial thing as with any machine is what water it's been fed? They're tanks, but extended periods of hard water will slowly destroy it just like any other machine.


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks!

Mine is tabk, expected il have to spend a bit. How much did you spend on yours over the years / pre sale? Interested in expected costs.

Mine is considerably cheaper than yours, (which is a worry) what it could have wrong with it. If I'm honest the owners daughet put it up for sale along with other shop items when they closed. I hope it's just a miss price as her dad was shocked when I called and realised how much she advertised for.

£120 paid, if I had to spend that again on spares repairs it would still be good value.

What grinder did you use with it and what's your upgrade? I want to use this machine until I have £1000 plus to get the long term machine.

Thanks again for your message



Grahamg said:


> @*Ashley8000*
> 
> You'll not likely get a response as this thread is nearly seven years old.
> 
> ...


----------

